# How much do/ would you pay for someone to mow your yard ?



## set_the_hook87 (Dec 6, 2010)

What is the going rate for yard service these days ?


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

I pay $25.00 a week. I pay weekly year round and he earns his money. Hasn't raised his price on me in 3 years.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I mow my own yard, but the going rate for a normal size (1/4 acre or so) is $35. around here. I was going to start my own business so I did a lot of research. Mow, edge and blow.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

$150 twice a month during growing season for 2 acres mowed, weed eated and round up the rock up by the road. Trims the bushes around the house and top of drive when needed at no additional cost.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Mine takes between 6 and 8 hours per week, so it depends on your yard.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

$0


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

$45....a week


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Generally takes me about three beers, maybe as many as five if I do a little bit extra outside the fence..


----------



## AndyThomas (May 26, 2012)

$35/wk to mow, edge, and weedeat. Mulching, fertilizer, and weeding is extra


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Flat Trout (Aug 2, 2011)

About an hour a week with ZTR .7 acre.


Brrrrr


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

25 per week. Every week in summer. Every 2 weeks in Winter. I have a regular yard

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## FoghornLeghorn (Sep 11, 2012)

I feel sorry for y'all's landscapers!

We won't show up to a yard for less than $45, and that's for a 4000sf yard or smaller. Price goes up from there. We also don't do the "we'll call you when the grass gets too high" customers. It's either a 43 weekly visit or 52 weekly visit only. I run a business and can't be driving all over for customers that won't commit to a schedule.

The people charging you less than that aren't running a legit operation (insurance, drug testing, Workmans comp, etc). They may lie and say they're insured, but ask to see an ACORD certificate of insurance...


----------



## Gfish (Aug 31, 2009)

regular size yard about 25-30 bucks a week. if you go every two weeks then about 35 to 40 bucks.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I have 1 acre. I enjoy mowing it. If I'm working a lot and can't get to it my wife mows it.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

45.00 a week, and trims all scrubs when needed.


----------



## Muleman (Dec 6, 2011)

Froghornleghorn is right about the insurance thing!!! Let a cheap guy do your yard and break a window in a car going in front of your house on the street. You as a property owner will be sued . Long shot I know but if you have a good nest egg or some assets is that cheap rate going to save your years of working for those assets. In short I am in the business also and I won't drop a ramp at a job for under 45.00 unless you are a weekly customer year around.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

$30 per week which equals out to $0 in mowing equipment maintenance and tons of extra room in my garage. and i call him when i need him. when i need weed n feed, he spreads that for free.

give me more time to work on drinking beer.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

FoghornLeghorn said:


> I feel sorry for y'all's landscapers!
> 
> We won't show up to a yard for less than $45, and that's for a 4000sf yillegal rd or smaller. Price goes up from there. We also don't do the "we'll call you when the grass gets too high" customers. It's either a 43 weekly visit or 52 weekly visit only. I run a business and can't be driving all over for customers that won't commit to a schedule.
> 
> The people charging you less than that aren't running a legit operation (insurance, drug testing, Workmans comp, etc). They may lie and say they're insured, but ask to see an ACORD certificate of insurance...


I see it everyday. 3 or more guys tackling a yard. 15 minutes and they are gone. Start at daylight and finish at dark. Not just a bunch of Mexicans hanging out at Home depot either.
Need to knock that chip off your shoulder.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

I cut my own yard, sometimes, usually the boys will do it cause I'm always working. 

Gotta get some exercise while drinking beerz!!! lol!!


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

devil1824 said:


> I see it everyday. 3 or more guys tackling a yard. 15 minutes and they are gone. Start at daylight and finish at dark. Not just a bunch of Mexicans hanging out at Home depot either.
> 
> Need to knock that chip off your shoulder.


Well said Brother...$45??? Darn, I am in the wrong business!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasCurt (Apr 13, 2011)

Quarter acre or less lot in the city is $35 average


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

FoghornLeghorn said:


> I feel sorry for y'all's landscapers!
> 
> We won't show up to a yard for less than $45, and that's for a 4000sf yard or smaller. Price goes up from there. We also don't do the "we'll call you when the grass gets too high" customers. It's either a 43 weekly visit or 52 weekly visit only. I run a business and can't be driving all over for customers that won't commit to a schedule.
> 
> The people charging you less than that aren't running a legit operation (insurance, drug testing, Workmans comp, etc). They may lie and say they're insured, but ask to see an ACORD certificate of insurance...


There's some good points there, for sure. Another way to look at it is what do you want to do on weekends. In my case, 6 hours means I lose half my days off. How much is time off worth to you? How much is it worth to be sore on your other day off from the day before doing yard work all day? It's all about what you want to do with your time. If I was retired, no doubt I would do all of my own lawn maintenance. But, I am not and probably won't be for a good while and in the mean time, I want to enjoy my weekends.


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

$45 in Katy if he mows every other week.

I mow my own yard, but I did as a guy a few weeks ago. I have a corner lot, 85x140.


----------



## Mako2 (May 10, 2007)

*Yard Guys*

Been using the same yard guys for 5 yrs. 3 of them mow, edge, blow, n bag.
Gone in 1 hr. Has a system that does the whole neighborhood. Even does Xmas
lights during off season. $30 a wk and well worth it! If I see em in action, I give 
em fish n deer meat. I even give them $50 Walmart GC for Xmas to say
Thank You!!

Mako2


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Mako2 said:


> Been using the same yard guys for 5 yrs. 3 of them mow, edge, blow, n bag.
> Gone in 1 hr. Has a system that does the whole neighborhood. Even does Xmas
> lights during off season. $30 a wk and well worth it! If I see em in action, I give
> em fish n deer meat. I even give them $50 Walmart GC for Xmas to say
> ...


Five years, three guys and one hour for $30? How the heck are they still in business? Serious question considering insurance, gas, maintenance and up keep, etc.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I have some large flower beds and bushes. I cut my own yard, but have a crew come in twice a year to trim up the bushes, re stack the rocks, etc.

I have been charged from $75 to to $125 depends on all what needs to be done to the beds.


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

I have a 13,000 sq ft lot on a cul-de-sac with a pool. All that means is I have small front yard with a decent size backyard. When we first bought the house, I mowed my own yard. Takes me about 3 hours to do properly by myself. I got into all-stars with my boys baseball and it rained a lot and I didn't get to the yard quick enough.

Anyway, my wife called one day and told me she talked to the neighbor's yard guy and had him mow the yard. I asked how much he charged and she told me $20. I told her to sell the **** lawn mower. I haven't mowed since.

Every Friday, a team of Mexicans descend upon my yard and are gone in 20 minutes. Money well spent!!!


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

I used to mow yards in michigan and do landscaping, $45/acre? sounds like Cinco ranch prices, good god, if everything in Texas is bigger then so is their inflation as well I suppose, we did acres starting at $25-30, and brush trimming starting at $10, but I'm not hating at all, if people are willing to pay that then more power to ya brother, I just pay my little brother $30/week to mow mine, rather pay him and keep him active and alive during summer than to be a vegetable in front of the TV for hours playing video games

*GRASS KILLA*


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

TheRooster said:


> I used to mow yards in michigan and do landscaping, $45/acre? sounds like Cinco ranch prices, good god, if everything in Texas is bigger then so is their inflation as well I suppose*, we did acres **starting at $25-30*, and brush trimming starting at $10, but I'm not hating at all, if people are willing to pay that then more power to ya brother, I just pay my little brother $30/week to mow mine, rather pay him and keep him active and alive during summer than to be a vegetable in front of the TV for hours playing video games
> 
> *GRASS KILLA*


That's nuts. We don't do landscaping but do have equipment and a couple of guys to shred acreage for remediation or clearing and we start out at $60/AC and is usually just roughed out single cut for minimum 50 AC charge to show up.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

sotexhookset said:


> That's nuts. We don't do landscaping but do have equipment and a couple of guys to shred acreage for remediation or clearing and we start out at $60/AC and is usually just roughed out single cut for minimum 50 AC charge to show up.


ya I understand, and let me reiterate, this was when I was in MICHIGAN, lol before I get flammed, but ya that's crazy how much the prices are different, I remember doing a 2 acre yard, trimming hedges all the way around the house, weeded flower bed, and installed sod on a 2nd tier back patio, all for $100 haha gah I miss high school jobs lmao

*GRASS KILLA*


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

35 per week during summer, every two weeks in spring and fall. During the winter whenever I call. Aprox a 10,000 sq foot worth of yard. I'll pay him extra to mulch and plant flowers a few times a year. I could probably find someone a little cheaper but he does a good job and shows up every Friday afternoon.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

I pay john deere $500 per month. Once that implement is paid off its time to purchase another. Gotta love 0% interest and paying it off early. Have a lil larger spread than just an acre to take care of.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

We don't hardly get the luxury of growing grass, but I have a 20hp Husqvarna that does it in an hour every month. Housekeeping! That is where we drop a little coin, but well worth it! We keep a picked up house but to have those girls come in every other Friday and save our weekends is worth it! $95 is a small price to pay for that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

jtupper said:


> I have a 13,000 sq ft lot on a cul-de-sac with a pool. All that means is I have small front yard with a decent size backyard. When we first bought the house, I mowed my own yard. Takes me about 3 hours to do properly by myself. I got into all-stars with my boys baseball and it rained a lot and I didn't get to the yard quick enough.
> 
> Anyway, my wife called one day and told me she talked to the neighbor's yard guy and had him mow the yard. I asked how much he charged and she told me $20. I told her to sell the **** lawn mower. I haven't mowed since.
> 
> Every Friday, a team of Mexicans descend upon my yard and are gone in 20 minutes. Money well spent!!!


x a million. this is how i discovered it as well. i used to sweat buckets taking well over 3 hours to mow, weed eat, bag, edge, blow, cuss, cuss, cuss. wife hired an amigo for $35. we sold everything we had and was glad to pay him.......and provide him with cold gatoraid every time he was here.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

$20 to one of my kids...mowing 3 acres.... But it's on a Zero turn.

Gives them some spending money and lets me weed eat behind them.

Not sure I would ever pay someone besides the kids to mow...but mainly because it would probably cost me $5k a year?


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

FoghornLeghorn said:


> I feel sorry for y'all's landscapers!
> 
> We won't show up to a yard for less than $45, and that's for a 4000sf yard or smaller. Price goes up from there. We also don't do the "we'll call you when the grass gets too high" customers. It's either a 43 weekly visit or 52 weekly visit only. I run a business and can't be driving all over for customers that won't commit to a schedule.
> 
> The people charging you less than that aren't running a legit operation (insurance, drug testing, Workmans comp, etc). They may lie and say they're insured, but ask to see an ACORD certificate of insurance...


Why would anyone want to pay you for not cutting the yard in the winter time? That's the trouble in this country now, to many like you want to be paid for doing nothing...

I've been paying 20 to 25 a week for years and never had any problems and if he doesn't want to do it there is a line a mile long that do want to do it for that price..You are most likely collecting money in the off season and pocketing it all and paying nothing out!!!!


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

$25 a time.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Zero turn 2acres in a hour do it myself. Once a week during summer. Last mower lasted 14yrs and now my daughter and son in law are still using it. Still going strong.


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

I pay $25 to have my yard and my adjacent empty lot done weekly (Mow, edge and blow), if needed. I do pay for one week per month in the winter. Wife said it was too hot for me to mow the grass so she hired a lawn serve. Who am I to argue.


----------



## FoghornLeghorn (Sep 11, 2012)

Pasadena1944 said:


> Why would anyone want to pay you for not cutting the yard in the winter time? *That's the trouble in this country now, to many like you want to be paid for doing nothing...*
> 
> I've been paying 20 to 25 a week for years and never had any problems and if he doesn't want to do it there is a line a mile long that do want to do it for that price..You are most likely collecting money in the off season and pocketing it all and paying nothing out!!!!


Heaven forbid I own a service business and have a reasonable expectation of earning a profit. I'm glad you feel you know me and the inner workings of my business well enough to provide color commentary.

Attitudes like this get screened out on the first client interview. I'm too busy to mess around with grumpy old geezers who know everything and think they're entitled to 1982 prices in 2014


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

I mow an acre and a quarter, costs me about $17 for gas and three to four hours. Depending on rain, I usually mow once a week, summer once a month.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

$25 to mow, edge, and weedeat. 7,200 SF lot in Spring Branch. 3 guys and about 20 minutes.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

Since my job keeps me inside a freezing lab during the week I actually enjoy mowing the yard. It gets me outside for some sun and it actually relaxes me. No stress and physical work--just what the Dr ordered. I have a pool so after I'm done with mowing, trimming and blowing off the patio and driveway I jump in the pool and relax a little more.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

20 bucks a week, pretty small yard. Maybe takes them 20 min. They hit it and go. They have a bunch of yards in the neighborhood.


----------



## spur (May 30, 2004)

haven't had enough rain in 3yrs to mow .I have no grass .when my dog walks the 5ac yard nothing but dust. even the cats walking the yard kick up dust clouds. pray for rain medinia lake is almost dry and wells also


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

I am cheap. If I can do something with out paying someone I will. So I do it myself.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Mark454 said:


> I am cheap. If I can do something with out paying someone I will. So I do it myself.


Me too...but I only have time to either fish or mow my yard. I found it cheaper to pay somebody to mow than fish for me, so you can call me cheap too.

I pay 25 bucks a week during the summer, then about November, he comes around about every 4-6 weeks until April. He only charges when he shows up. I can't buy a couple of burger deals for that. No brainer to me.


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

$25 a week. includes edge, weed eating, mow, and weed spray around the yard and in between cracks and driveway and bush trimming and pruning and they haul away all the clippings. Mulch every year is extra.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

My son does it and mows and weedeats the disabled neighbors yard too.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Costs me the price of the gas in my push mower and about 1 1/2 hours of time. Still trying to so as much as I can.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

mstrelectricman said:


> My son does it and mows and weedeats the disabled neighbors yard too.


Wife mows mine. Glad to see your son is taking care of the disabled and the mentally ill.:rotfl:


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Have to agree with Foghorn, if you are running a legitimate business then your prices are just going to have to be in that range to make it worth. The problem is the illegals and others who don't pay taxes run these type of businesses on a cash basis...plus they in general just have a lower standard of living. All that allows them to undercut anyone trying to run a real business. Personally I would like to own a landscaping business but my middle class standard of living will not allow me to compete with Hector who has no insurance, pays no taxes, and considers a lower class standard of living to be living like kings. Twenty five years ago when I was in high school I was mowing average sized lawns for $25 and back then fuel was $1.00 gallon.


----------



## o's landing (Feb 8, 2012)

Foghorn,
I am with you on this, run a lawn care business in Canyon Lake and we wont turn a key for less than $70 and also will not do one time jobs. You are either going to agree to routine maintenance or find one of the night and weekend guys that are not insured to do your job. We are running a business and people should respect the we have to eat 12 months out of the year not just when they feel like calling us.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

25.00 have him come every week or every two weeks


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I have never paid to have my yard mowed.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

o's landing said:


> Foghorn,
> I am with you on this, run a lawn care business in Canyon Lake and we wont turn a key for less than $70 and also will not do one time jobs. You are either going to agree to routine maintenance or find one of the night and weekend guys that are not insured to do your job. We are running a business and people should respect the we have to eat 12 months out of the year not just when they feel like calling us.


i hear your plight, but the grass is dormant in the winter. other than treatment what maintenance is needed? some jobs are weather permitting.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Why should anybody "respect" you not working 25% of the time and reward you with pay just as if you were working 100% of the time. If grass cutting doesn't pay in the winter, find something that does to earn your money. Install sprinklers, wash cars, or any other sort of unskilled labor. Sorry but doing house chores isn't a career, it's a job and you should get paid by the job.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

WGA1 said:


> Have to agree with Foghorn, if you are running a legitimate business then your prices are just going to have to be in that range to make it worth. The problem is the illegals and others who don't pay taxes run these type of businesses on a cash basis...plus they in general just have a lower standard of living. All that allows them to undercut anyone trying to run a real business. Personally I would like to own a landscaping business but my middle class standard of living will not allow me to compete with Hector who has no insurance, pays no taxes, and considers a lower class standard of living to be living like kings. Twenty five years ago when I was in high school I was mowing average sized lawns for $25 and back then fuel was $1.00 gallon.


The real problem is the fat guy that is running a lawn service using illegals that he pays, when he feels like it, a bare minimum, no taxes, no benefits, and no insurance. If they complain, gone!


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Multiply the number of hours it take you to do your lawn X $25 and that's what you can get somebody to do it for . In zone 9 if you take care of your yard (Water,Fertilize ) you will be mowing 41-44 times a year . I did lawns (126) on the side for 13 years and broke 2 windows. You only need insurance to get commercial work. I realize you guys want to make a living , but $45 to drop the gate is the slowing you down. Price your work to get every lawn you can in a neighborhood . Drop the tailgate once and do 8 yards is where the $$ is . Travel time cuts into your profit bigtime. When I sold my bussiness I swore I wouldn't cut another blade of grass. LOL That came back to bite me . I now mow our 15 acre pecan orchard 41 times a year . It's open for bids , but let me warn you , I can do it in 4 hours . My 72" Scag Turf Tiger is the bomb.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

_ mow my own_


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Profish00 said:


> _ mow my own_


Me Too...I'm kinda anal about my yard, or so I've been told. I even keep my own playground trimmed.


----------



## FoghornLeghorn (Sep 11, 2012)

carryyourbooks said:


> i hear your plight, but the grass is dormant in the winter. other than treatment what maintenance is needed? some jobs are weather permitting.


Leaf cleanups, over seeding, top dressing, irrigation system winterization, tree pruning, mulch application in flowerbeds.

I could go on...


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Me Too...I'm kinda anal about my yard, or so I've been told. I even keep my own playground trimmed.


Same deal here, whenever the boys cut it, I will go over it again and re-trim the edges w/the weedeater.

The yard though Blk Jck! lol!!


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

FoghornLeghorn said:


> Leaf cleanups, over seeding, top dressing, irrigation system winterization, tree pruning, mulch application in flowerbeds.
> 
> I could go on...


Well i can assure you the guys doing it for $25/yard are mowing, edging and blowing. that's it. So how do you know they are not legitimate. All the stuff your doing extra is costly, which explains your higher rate.

Not to say they are all legitimate, i'm just saying if they were throwing down top dressing and putting out mulch 3-4 times a year, i'm sure they're prices would reflect yours. Their price is a cut and run price. Sounds like you have a lawn "care" service. I think the $25/yard guys have a lawn "cutting" service. lol

To the OP, i mow my own. Neighbor pays for his. They run in and finish his yard before i can finish a bottle of water on my break. lol I enjoy looking at my yard and relaxing with a cold one when im done though. They just taste better when you know you cut it yourself.


----------



## FoghornLeghorn (Sep 11, 2012)

Bozo said:


> Why should anybody "respect" you not working 25% of the time and reward you with pay just as if you were working 100% of the time. If grass cutting doesn't pay in the winter, find something that does to earn your money. Install sprinklers, wash cars, or any other sort of unskilled labor. Sorry but doing house chores isn't a career, it's a job and you should get paid by the job.


^^^These are the exact people I refuse to return phone calls to. They're entitled, know it alls, who are miserable, then expect the world to accommodate their unreasonable expectations. I just refuse to deal with them and I let them become someone else's headache.

We charge the same every month. It's called levelized billing. It helps you as a homeowner to establish your household budget, and it helps us manage our cash flow. If you don't like that, or can't agree with it, don't expect us to change our business model because you have a problem with it.

We don't charge more in the spring when there's a ton of work to do, it all evens out.

Installing sprinklers isn't an unskilled labor. It takes skill to design a schematic, make electrical connections, make plumbing connections, etc.

*"Sorry, but doing house chores isn't a career"*??? So, an electrician isn't a career because fixing your loose wiring is a house chore that every man should know how to do? So, being a plumber isn't a career because every man should know how to fix a faucet an change a hot water heater valve?

We don't sell lawn mowing. We sell freedom. Freedom to spend more time with your family, freedom to concentrate on things you'd rather do than mow a yard, freedom to enjoy your weekends. We sell you being able to have the most badass looking lawn in your neighborhood. We sell the ability to make your neighbors jealous of your homestead.

We sell employees who aren't going to stare at your smoking hot wife and daughter as they're swimming in your pool.

We charge more than undocumented and uninsured Juan Pablo so that you can have peace of mind that we'll stand behind our work if there's an accident or a problem. We charge more so that you never have to call us back asking why XYZ wasn't done the right way in your yard. It's done right the first time, every time, or we won't do it.

You're paying for someone to answer your phone call and come over at 10:45 PM on a Sunday night when a tree falls onto your roof during a rainstorm.

*"Foolish is the man who knows the price of everything, but the value of nothing"*


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Part Timer said:


> Well i can assure you the guys doing it for $25/yard are mowing, edging and blowing. that's it. So how do you know they are not legitimate. All the stuff your doing extra is costly, which explains your higher rate.
> 
> Not to say they are all legitimate, i'm just saying if they were throwing down top dressing and putting out mulch 3-4 times a year, i'm sure they're prices would reflect yours. Their price is a cut and run price. Sounds like you have a lawn "care" service. I think the $25/yard guys have a lawn "cutting" service. lol
> 
> To the OP, i mow my own. Neighbor pays for his. They run in and finish his yard before i can finish a bottle of water on my break. lol I enjoy looking at my yard and relaxing with a cold one when im done though. They just taste better when you know you cut it yourself.


if you wanna come mow my yard, i'll throw a few back with ya.:idea:


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

carryyourbooks said:


> if you wanna come mow my yard, i'll throw a few back with ya.:idea:


I think if I took you up and everyone else who offered that, ide be a drunk before summer was over. How straight I edge would be determined on what time of the day I got to your yard. LOL

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Part Timer said:


> I think if I took you up and everyone else who offered that, ide be a drunk before summer was over. How straight I edge would be determined on what time of the day I got to your yard. LOL
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


if you get drunk, nothing would be straight........lol.....but no one would care either.:rotfl:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I pay $40 per week, I am on a corner, cul de sac lot and I have a pool and lots of concrete in the back yard so there is actually not a lot of grass in the back but for the $40 per week they keep all the bushes, trees and planting beds cleaned out as well.

My guys are not illegals!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Noda, I give them the privilege of seeing a well manicured jardin. Just like the pool and pretty much anything else I can do myself..

I bet some of you pay to have your food cooked ? lol . 

If I had the $$$, I probably would too...


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

25 bi weekly


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

They pay me!


----------



## Stugot (Feb 13, 2014)

I pay $60 per visit. It's a little over an acre with lots of landscaping around the pool and stuff. I think it's a really good deal. 

My time is more valuable than the 25 bucks an hr or whatever it comes out to.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Captain Dave said:


> Noda, I give them the privilege of seeing a well manicured jardin. Just like the pool and pretty much anything else I can do myself..
> 
> I bet some of you pay to have your food cooked ? lol .
> 
> If I had the $$$, I probably would too...


if you would open a restaurant, i'd live there!


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

FoghornLeghorn said:


> ^^^These are the exact people I refuse to return phone calls to. They're entitled, know it alls, who are miserable, then expect the world to accommodate their unreasonable expectations. I just refuse to deal with them and I let them become someone else's headache.
> 
> We charge the same every month. It's called levelized billing. It helps you as a homeowner to establish your household budget, and it helps us manage our cash flow. If you don't like that, or can't agree with it, don't expect us to change our business model because you have a problem with it.
> 
> ...


I've got that and a whole slew of people asking for my business for 25 bucks a week only when they provide a service.

I have my freedom, I have more of my money. What I don't have is somebody that thinks that they are entitled to my money when they don't work for it.

I have never asked for a quote or had to fire a company for poor work or ethics. Why pay you 75 every week whether you are there or not when I can pay 20-25 a week only when it's needed.

It's your right to set your price at whatever you want, but you can't build your business by only tearing down somebody elses. You can't justify your cost on its own, so you try and degrade the better priced services thinking it makes you look better. 99% of the people out there find that anybody that speaks negatively of a competitor as their main sales pitch, isn't the person for them.

Sell your service for what you do beyond the others and if people think that's worth the extra money, cool. Most won't though if you only say what is wrong with competitors and not how you do more to earn your extra wages.

I can buy a lot of windows for 50 bucks a week more than I'm paying plus 75 bucks a week when I'm not paying.

And as far as a career, comparing mowing grass to electrical or plumbing work is laughable. Mowing doesn't require a state license. Mowing can't burn your house down or flood your house. A goat can mow grass, but they can't run wire or pipe. I hate to break it to you that way, but you are obviously out of touch with reality if you want to compare licensed trades with cutting grass.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

FoghornLeghorn said:


> 'We charge the same every month. It's called levelized billing. It helps you as a homeowner to establish your household budget, and it helps us manage our cash flow'.
> 
> $75 a pop to cut the grass must be pretty good cash flow...LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Pasadena1944 said:


> Why would anyone want to pay you for not cutting the yard in the winter time? That's the trouble in this country now, to many like you want to be paid for doing nothing...
> 
> I've been paying 20 to 25 a week for years and never had any problems and if he doesn't want to do it there is a line a mile long that do want to do it for that price..You are most likely collecting money in the off season and pocketing it all and paying nothing out!!!!


Have to disagree with you here. He's just average pricing and looking for long-term clients and not day jobs. I'd do the same thing. Would you prefer him to charge $75 in the summer and $20 in the winter? Averages out to the same but makes accounting a pain and variable income for him and his employees to contend with. This guy is a business owner - his type is the savior of this country, not the problem. And in America, last I checked, you could charge any amount you want, or at least you can try to.....competition will determine the clearing price where cost vs. value is up to the consumer.

This guy has got to do a good job, be reliable, and within reason price wise to the competition, but as long as that is the case then his business and his clients should be happy.

I pay my guy $75 / week on a 18k lot regardless of the season. If it rains he doesn't come and I'm not charged that week, but that is the only variable in his pricing. He always mows and does the normal stuff, but also weeks and does hedges and climbing ivy on the fence as needed....all rolled into the flat price. The amount of leaves he's picked up this spring more than makes up for having to mow less in the winter.


----------



## FoghornLeghorn (Sep 11, 2012)

Bozo said:


> I've got that and a whole slew of people asking for my business for 25 bucks a week only when they provide a service.
> 
> I have my freedom, I have more of my money. What I don't have is somebody that thinks that they are entitled to my money when they don't work for it.
> 
> ...


*
*
You sure set me straight! All these years of fumbling around in the dark for answers, and I find it on 2cool!

Based on your single Internet post, I've decided I'm going to change everything about how I do business. I didn't realize I was such an entitled brat, but you were nice enough to put it in a way that even someone as stupid as me could understand.

If you ever need your grass cut, we'd be honored to cut your beautiful grass. As a gesture of gratitude, we would only ask that you only pay us what you think we deserve to earn.

Again, thank you; and I'm sorry you had to waste your time explaining something so simple to me...


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

I did the quick math on mine, assuming I would pay $30 per week, year round. 

I have 1/4 acre with sidewalk (extra edging). 

John Deere mower: $400

Edger, Weed Eater, Hedge Trimmer and Blower (All Echo) Roughly $600

Gas/ oil, etc is hardly measurable due to low volumes used. $25 per year maybe.

Moved in 12 years ago. I have invested @ $1300 in original equipmenta and maybe $200 in misc parts during that time. 

$30 x 52 weeks x 12 years = $18,720 

I'm going to keep mowing mine.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

FoghornLeghorn said:


> [/B]
> You sure set me straight! All these years of fumbling around in the dark for answers, and I find it on 2cool!
> 
> Based on your single Internet post, I've decided I'm going to change everything about how I do business. I didn't realize I was such an entitled brat, but you were nice enough to put it in a way that even someone as stupid as me could understand.
> ...


:sarcasm1 Good thing my practice wife taught me fluent sarcasm :sarcasm


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

Main Frame 8 said:


> I did the quick math on mine, assuming I would pay $30 per week, year round.
> 
> I have 1/4 acre with sidewalk (extra edging).
> 
> ...


You left out one thing...your time. How much is your time worth? Sure, your time costs you nothing but it is certainly worth something.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

I think I have best deal on 2cool , 12 yearold kubota riding mower, probably an acre, wife mows , only need to cook some good meals, not Capt Dave good either!, have part timer who likes to weeder, let the wind do all the blowing!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Mine is 20 a week during the summer only. Winter is maybe once a month or so as needed. It is all about how do you want to spend your time. For 20 bucks, I'd much rather have some else do it.


----------



## slabmaster (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm shocked at the number of responses bashing what seems to be a hard working, legitimate, small business owner. Mowing grass, electrical work, plumbing, cleaning a pool--it doesnt matter. It is all of our obligation to make sure we are hiring legitimate businesses to do work for us. If you dont then you are part of the problem. Sometimes (not always) these businesses cost more money. Typically you get what you pay for. If foghorn has built a reputable business and can charge more by separating himself from the pack with the service he provides then he should be commended not attacked.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Have about 15 acres and shred 3-4 times a year. All my neighbors say I have the best looking piece of land around cause I dont let it get shaggy. Spray twice yearly for weeds with Grazon PD and fertilize for hay.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

slabmaster said:


> I'm shocked at the number of responses bashing what seems to be a hard working, legitimate, small business owner. Mowing grass, electrical work, plumbing, cleaning a pool--it doesnt matter. It is all of our obligation to make sure we are hiring legitimate businesses to do work for us. If you dont then you are part of the problem. Sometimes (not always) these businesses cost more money. Typically you get what you pay for. If foghorn has built a reputable business and can charge more by separating himself from the pack with the service he provides then he should be commended not attacked.


When your first response is bashing other companies, all credibility is in the trash.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Well, I guess I am getting skrewed...but, as an old guy, I am used to it....:rotfl:

Here at the double-wide...three guys show up every week..put in two hours (at my insistence..we can always find something for them to do).. My math says 3 x 2 =6 hours of work per week..x 4 weeks = 24 hours/month.. I figure my time is worth $100/hour...so I would be doing $2400 worth of work if I did it myself....and I can assure you they are doing it for a fraction of that...and I don't have to get sweaty or dirty or tired out...or have to buy any equipment...

I'm happy...even if I am getting hosed.....:doowapsta


----------



## slabmaster (Jul 28, 2012)

If he showed up at my door trying to sell me a service by bashing other companies i would agree. However, dont think he was making a sales pitch. Just having a coversation about lawn care and very real costs that are involved. Very different situations.


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

I pay $35/week Mar-Oct and same every other week Nov-Feb. Lot is a hair under 1/2 acre with pool in backyard. Weeding, mulching, etc is done for an extra fee if requested.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

slabmaster said:


> If he showed up at my door trying to sell me a service by bashing other companies i would agree. However, dont think he was making a sales pitch. Just having a coversation about lawn care and very real costs that are involved. Very different situations.


According to post #12, anyone that charges less then him is a lying uninsured illegal and run a corrupt business. LOL.

Tell me again about having a "conversation".


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

I would not pay someone to mow my yard. Call me a weirdo but I enjoy doing my own yard work. Plus I'm too cheap to pay someone else to do it. Plus my dad would get up out of his grave and give me the whuppin' of my life if I ever did that.

I had to pay for yard service during my various knee replacements and it nearly killed me. It was the biggest motivator in my rehab and recovery. I'm at my happiest when I'm walking behind my Honda.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Well Mont...........I see the wind is howlin on TTMB too!!

How much to get in on the blowboat deal?


----------



## FoghornLeghorn (Sep 11, 2012)

devil1824 said:


> According to post #12, anyone that charges less then him is a lying uninsured illegal and run a corrupt business. LOL.
> 
> Tell me again about having a "conversation".


Here's what he's referring to.

*The people charging you less than that aren't running a legit operation (insurance, drug testing, Workmans comp, etc). They may lie and say they're insured, but ask to see an ACORD certificate of insurance..*

These people can cut your grass, no doubt. I was trying to get you to look at the hidden dangers of that low cost that you're so adamant about paying. Numbers don't lie. Legitimate businesses have to generate a certain amount of money just to pay the bills. The only way is to charge a sustainable rate. If a company charges less than that, then they're cutting corners somewhere. So do it, ask them if they drug test, have insurance, workmans comp, and pay sales tax. If they're not willing to provide any sort of proof of any of that, they're not a legitimate company...It takes 45 seconds to email a PDF of your insurance docs from a smartphone, it's not hard, and there's nothing offensive about a client asking for it.

Saying that a company isn't legit when they don't have insurance, drug testing, Workmans comp, etc isn't bashing, it's stating a generally accepted truth about business.

Someone who charges $25 per yard is working for poverty wages. Sorry, but I'm not interested in competing for all the low-end $25 yards.

I don't get upset when I see all these ignorant attitudes online. I feel sorry for your landscapers, that they have to work for clients who don't value the job they do.

They sweat, get dirty, have tired feet, dust in their eyes. They go home at night with callouses, bee stings, your dog's feces on their boots. These people work their butts off so that you can have more free time, and you have this disdain for them because they want to earn an honest living.


----------



## the waterman (May 26, 2005)

good luck finding 3 honest hard working guys (one of which at least has to have a valid drivers license with no record) for under 10 per hour per guy.

Then you must pay for the truck, trailer, licensing, electricity for the shop, rent for the shop, insurance, possible taxes if you own the land, time for bookkeeper to prepare quarterly reports, year end reports, sales tax reports (which I am betting most of you homeowners don't pay), pay for upkeep on equipment and trucks, advertising,health insurance, etc.

They might be able to do 3 homes per hour if there is absolutely no drive time and there is always drive time.

it is why I got out of the residential mowing. A homeowner wants to save whatever, whenever he/she can in todays environment, and it is hard to fault them. But I think it is more than a little crude to think that Foghorn is sticking it to people just for the sake of trying to stick it to people. 

There are many people that don't understand ALL of the true costs to running a business and that is why they undercharge for the services they offer. That is also why many are not in business very long.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

My son does it whenever I say for the rate of food on the table, cable TV, cell phone, and a bedroom complete with furniture and a closet full of clothes. I pay a lot, that's for sure, and the work is a bit half-*** compared to if I did it...but he's family.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Foghorn,


Do you pay your guys even if they aren't mowing?


----------



## FoghornLeghorn (Sep 11, 2012)

JFolm said:


> Foghorn,
> 
> Do you pay your guys even if they aren't mowing?


Yes.

They're paid for 40 hours a week, every week. Some weeks they only work 25 hours, some weeks they work 42 hours. But they're paid 40 hours whether they work it or not with the understanding that they won't get extra on the very few weeks where they work more than 40. It's my way of ensuring that my employees always have a steady income, are loyal, and have a good quality of life without having to worry about their next paycheck being $200 short because we had 2 rain-days.

They get 1 week paid vacation, and a Christmas and Summer bonus.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

FoghornLeghorn said:


> Yes.
> 
> They're paid for 40 hours a week, every week. Some weeks they only work 25 hours, some weeks they work 42 hours. But they're paid 40 hours whether they work it or not with the understanding that they won't get extra on the very few weeks where they work more than 40. It's my way of ensuring that my employees always have a steady income, are loyal, and have a good quality of life without having to worry about their next paycheck being $200 short because we had 2 rain-days.
> 
> They get 1 week paid vacation, and a Christmas and Summer bonus.


Wow, you preach about being legal and ethical and then openly admit to not paying overtime for non-exempt employees. Whether they are paid for 40 every week or not doesn't exempt you from paying overtime when a person works over 40 in a 7 day week.

I understand your intentions and they are good, but to cast stones and then admit you're breaking labor laws at the drop of the hat is funny to me.


----------



## Po Boy (Nov 29, 2010)

sotexhookset said:


> Five years, three guys and one hour for $30? How the heck are they still in business? Serious question considering insurance, gas, maintenance and up keep, etc.


He said that they had a system to do the whole neighborhood. It is not $30 an hour, they are completing several yards with-in that one hour so it is more likely $150 to $ 180 per hour. They then move to another area with several yards together and repeat this $150 to $180. It is possible for those three or four guys to bring in $1000 if they are actually mowing 6 hrs out of a 10 hr day. Do this five or six days a week and that is pretty good money for non skilled labor.
I know that is what the guy that is doing my yard does. He has five yards close to one another they edge, mow, and blow and gone in less than one hour and moves on to the next set of yards . My wife mails him a check every month. If he charged $45, he would not be doing my yard.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

jtupper said:


> You left out one thing...your time. How much is your time worth? Sure, your time costs you nothing but it is certainly worth something.


 I did it solo for the first few years until the boys got old enough to help. I leave the mowing / weed eating to them most of the time but still take care of all of it on occasion.

Also, this gets done on Thursday evenings most of the time so it's over before the wekend starts. I actually enjoy yardwork until it gets to 100 degrees and no breeze to be found.


----------



## FoghornLeghorn (Sep 11, 2012)

Bozo said:


> Wow, you preach about being legal and ethical and then openly admit to not paying overtime for non-exempt employees. Whether they are paid for 40 every week or not doesn't exempt you from paying overtime when a person works over 40 in a 7 day week.
> 
> I understand your intentions and they are good, but to cast stones and then admit you're breaking labor laws at the drop of the hat is funny to me.


We got audited this spring by the Texas Workforce Commission. Not a single violation...

If there was a single instance of violating the labor laws, they would've found it. They interviewed all employees and looked over our last 5 years of accounting.

I don't expect you to understand how and why I run my business the way I do. Keep paying your lawn guy $25, obviously the setup is working out for you both.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

mstrelectricman said:


> Well Mont...........I see the wind is howlin on TTMB too!!
> 
> How much to get in on the blowboat deal?


LOL! FWIW, I pay sales tax too and I have known the owners (2nd gen now) of the company over a decade.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Po Boy said:


> He said that they had a system to do the whole neighborhood. It is not $30 an hour, they are completing several yards with-in that one hour so it is more likely $150 to $ 180 per hour. They then move to another area with several yards together and repeat this $150 to $180. It is possible for those three or four guys to bring in $1000 if they are actually mowing 6 hrs out of a 10 hr day. Do this five or six days a week and that is pretty good money for non skilled labor.
> I know that is what the guy that is doing my yard does. He has five yards close to one another they edge, mow, and blow and gone in less than one hour and moves on to the next set of yards . My wife mails him a check every month. If he charged $45, he would not be doing my yard.


That's the way it works in my hood. They park the truck and drive the mower from house to house. Very efficient. 15-20 minutes a yard and no truck time. 2 guys mowing 1 guy edging and 1 guy blowing. 
Pretty much the deciding factor for me not starting my own business. Crazy competitive around here.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Po Boy said:


> He said that they had a system to do the whole neighborhood. It is not $30 an hour, they are completing several yards with-in that one hour so it is more likely $150 to $ 180 per hour. They then move to another area with several yards together and repeat this $150 to $180. It is possible for those three or four guys to bring in $1000 if they are actually mowing 6 hrs out of a 10 hr day. Do this five or six days a week and that is pretty good money for non skilled labor.
> I know that is what the guy that is doing my yard does. He has five yards close to one another they edge, mow, and blow and gone in less than one hour and moves on to the next set of yards . My wife mails him a check every month. If he charged $45, he would not be doing my yard.


This. They are actually pretty dam good at what they do. They hustle. I know i wouldn't want to compete against a mexican with a weed eater. Nosiree


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

mowing my lawn is my therapy!


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Have paid as much as $50 for 2x month service on 1 acre. 2 people x 1 hour


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

PM Jolly Roger. He can send his wife by to give you an estimate. :rotfl:
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=960065


----------



## choppercop (Aug 27, 2010)

When I moved into this house, and old man knocked on my door. He told me he and his brothers had been mowing the yard for the past 40 years. I looked at him and told him to keep at it! $35 a week, year round 13,500 foot corner lot, lots of edging.


----------



## set_the_hook87 (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies, think I got my answer...


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

set_the_hook87 said:


> Thanks for all the replies, think I got my answer...


And a little more! Lol. Gotta love 2cool.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

AndyThomas said:


> $35/wk to mow, edge, and weedeat. Mulching, fertilizer, and weeding is extra
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Same here for a corner lot that also has a pool the take us most of the back yard


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

My neighbor pays me a 12 pack miller lite bottles to edge and trim and my wife gets wine. We cut the front yard only. Figure we are doing ours so we'll do theirs too, we know how we like it to match (height) haha they own a store and supply with alcohol so it's a win for us


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Just mowed mine this evening. :brew2:


----------



## Southernflounder (Dec 19, 2013)

Cat O' Lies said:


> mowing my lawn is my therapy!


Me too! So relaxing pushing that mower and breathing in the smell of the fresh cut grass. Takes me away from the other 6 days of being cooped up in the office.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I have been using the same guy for years on a 17,000 sq ft lot... And I pay $25/week. He isn't the best, but he works for me and my dogs. I tried to change once and I came home to my back yard not being mowed due to my killer labrabors... They are worse than pit bulls.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

FoghornLeghorn said:


> Heaven forbid I own a service business and have a reasonable expectation of earning a profit. I'm glad you feel you know me and the inner workings of my business well enough to provide color commentary.
> 
> *Attitudes like this get screened out on the first client interview*. *I'm too busy to mess around with grumpy old geezers* who know everything and think they're entitled to 1982 prices in 2014


You wouldn't have to worry about that, I'd screen you out as soon as you told me that you wanted me to pay you for doing nothing....

And if you even bother to read other replies here you would see that I am not the only one in the same boat!!!

And with your attitude I don't see how you stay in business....


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Get a zero turn there fun to drive.


----------



## FoghornLeghorn (Sep 11, 2012)

Pasadena1944 said:


> You wouldn't have to worry about that, I'd screen you out as soon as you told me that you wanted me to pay you for doing nothing....
> 
> And if you even bother to read other replies here you would see that I am not the only one in the same boat!!!
> *
> And with your attitude I don't see how you stay in business....*


*
*

Believe it or not, there are tons of people who value quality, knowledge and customer service over price.

I don't expect you to "get it". The $25 crowd isn't who I cater to. I run a real "grown up" business, and if I based my livelihood on your demographic, I'd be broke in 4 months.

We have residential and commercial clients paying $600, $1100, and a few upwards of $20,000 a month. I am NOT going to lose any sleep because a bunch of people with $25 yards think I'm too expensive.

I realize there are lines of landscapers willing to cut y'all's grass for $25/30/35 or whatever you're paying. My heart goes out to them, because I know they're just barely making ends meet while working for clients who don't respect their trade.

Thankfully, I've stayed in this business a while, made good connections and been blessed with good clients who value what I'm selling.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

I have two really good buddies that run lawn care businesses. I cannot believe what the folks here in The Woodlands are willing to pay for their lawn maintenance. Lets just say business is good for those guys.

Ive always cut my own. I enjoy it. When we moved in, the yard had not been maintained for several years. Lost all the grass so I re sodded the entire thing myself. I thought I got some bad grass cause it never really "took". Fast Forward a couple years and my lawn is now perfect. Green as all get out. I like looking at it after I cut it and remembering what it used to look like and the hard work that went into it.

There is a lawn guy that does the other 6 houses in my cul de sac. He catches me doing mine and will stop me and ask if Im ready to turn it over to him (for CHEAP!), and I politely decline everytime.

Just bought a 3 acre lot in Montgomery though, so I will either need to get a tractor or sub it out in the near future. LOL.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

FoghornLeghorn said:


> [/B]
> 
> Believe it or not, there are tons of people who value quality, knowledge and customer service over price.
> 
> ...


You sound like the Rolex watch of the grass cutting business. Not that a Rolex watch is a superior timepiece...It is just something some folks feel like they have to buy to show off to their friends. You should become a 2COOL sponsor & advertise on the board. I'm sure you could pick up a bunch of 2COOL residential business accounts @ $600/month!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I was always under the impression a yard guys mower can bring in unwanted weeds and disease from other yards they mow that aren't well taken care of. What prevents that and/or do you have issues with it causing more expenses to treat these issues outside of the the $25 cut and run?


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> I was always under the impression a yard guys mower can bring in unwanted weeds and disease from other yards they mow that aren't well taken care of. What prevents that and/or do you have issues with it causing more expenses to treat these issues outside of the the $25 cut and run?


Like what and how?

Brown patch is already in the soil of every St Augustine lawn ever installed, it comes from the grass farm with it.

Most other fungus/disease is caused by too much nitrogen in shaded areas (grey leaf spot, for example) or too much nitrogen in general which causes excessive top growth and weakens the plant, making it susceptible to insect and disease damage, which in turn allows weeds to get a hold.

Weeds can come from anywhere (bird poop, the wind, etc.) but aren't going to come from a lawn mower, how exactly is a weed seed going to attach itself to a smooth metal surface? Besides, if you have a thick, healthy yard, then even if a seed was brought in with lawn equipment, it wouldn't stand a chance of germination.

If you're getting weeds and disease in your lawn, it's due to cultural practices in your lawn, not because of the equipment that's being used on it.

Sorry if I seem confrontational, I just get tired of constantly dispelling this myth, along with the myth that mulching mowers create thatch build up. Both of these problems come from not taking care of the lawns, not the mowing equipment or method (assuming the mowing height is correct). Every bad thing that happens to your grass is not the fault of the guy cutting it, in fact it almost never is if all he's doing is cutting it. It's the guy that's fertilizing and watering it (or should be but isn't) that's to blame for it almost 100% of the time.


----------



## Po Boy (Nov 29, 2010)

FoghornLeghorn said:


> [/B]
> 
> Believe it or not, there are tons of people who value quality, knowledge and customer service over price.
> 
> ...


I understand your business model. You cater to the people that can afford your service and like to completely divorce themselves from any of the yard work. These people probably are the ones that have housekeeping services also so that their " SMOKING HOT WIFES AND DAUGHTERS " can lay out by the pool all day. I don't begrudge them or your service. I wish that everyone could afford it but the fact is many of us can not, so we hire a less expensive service or do it our selfs. The problem that I have with your post on here is about attitude, you come on accusing people that charge less than you of not running a legitimate business, calling people names like " KNOW IT ALL OLD GEEZERS", and you want to make a point that you screen out these type people. You don't have to screen them out, when you give them the quote if they can't afford it they will not take the service. I hope your business continues to do well and your employees continue to have a lot nice looking women laying by the pool to look at. I don't believe that they don't look. LOL


----------



## o's landing (Feb 8, 2012)

carryyourbooks said:


> i hear your plight, but the grass is dormant in the winter. other than treatment what maintenance is needed? some jobs are weather permitting.


 When the grass goes dormant usually mid to late Nov. I have a list of recommendations that I present to the customer with suggestions of other jobs that can be done before spring, like cleaning gutters, pressure washing, mulching, top dressing the lawn, etc.... there is not one property that we maintain that I can not go to and find something to do to enhance the place our customers respect our attention to their properities and if we suggest something and present it in a way that they see the benefit they will usually say sure do it and send me an invoice. In this manner they know we truly care about each and every property we maintain.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

I'm too cheap....I do my own. Maybe when I get old, I'll pay someone else to do it.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

This is the kind of stuff I have kids for...


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

o's landing said:


> When the grass goes dormant usually mid to late Nov. I have a list of recommendations that I present to the customer with suggestions of other jobs that can be done before spring, like cleaning gutters, pressure washing, mulching, top dressing the lawn, etc.... there is not one property that we maintain that I can not go to and find something to do to enhance the place our customers respect our attention to their properities and if we suggest something and present it in a way that they see the benefit they will usually say sure do it and send me an invoice. In this manner they know we truly care about each and every property we maintain.


And this is hows it's done. No attitude,no degrading someone else's business. Just facts about how HIS company can help you out!


----------



## chris1122 (Aug 30, 2005)

Jk


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

bg said:


> Like what and how?


lawn herpes


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Pistol58 said:


> Just bought a 3 acre lot in Montgomery though, so I will either need to get a tractor or sub it out in the near future. LOL.


 Same boat here but I think Im gonna start cutting it myself when the house is done. $150 week for the 2.5 I need cut.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

D.L. said:


> Same boat here but I think Im gonna start cutting it myself when the house is done. $150 week for the 2.5 I need cut.


 For $150 a week, I could have the tractor paid off in no time! :brew2:

Here is another reason I do my own lawn.


----------



## aggie82josh (Mar 16, 2007)

I live out in the country and mow about 1.5 - 2 acres. It takes me about 2 hours to mow and weedeat (i dont bag because that just means i need to buy more fertilizer, and the wind does all the blowing I need.) Luckily for me I was gifted a working ZTR. So, all i'm out is $300 on the weadeater. Fuel cost for me is around $6/mow. So, on top of being cheap it's also tractor/mower seat time therapy.

I have had two different guys drop off business cards saying they would mow for $30/acre.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

Pistol58 said:


> For $150 a week, I could have the tractor paid off in no time! :brew2:
> 
> Here is another reason I do my own lawn.


That brings back great memories! I wish my son was that age again, but he is not. He is getting married next month. Maybe I can enjoy those days again with my grandchild if I'm blessed by our Lord. Enjoy the time with him because they grow up so fast!


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

RRbohemian said:


> That brings back great memories! I wish my son was that age again, but he is not. He is getting married next month. Maybe I can enjoy those days again with my grandchild if I'm blessed by our Lord. Enjoy the time with him because they grow up so fast!


When he was first born I caught myself wishing he would speed up so we could do things together like fish, hunt, etc.

Now Im asking time to stand still if only for a little while. Hes at a really fun age. Listens well, always smiling (ok, most of the time), and loves to watch what I do and try it himself.

We have a little girl coming in a couple months. Nervous about the next one!! lol


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

5 acres mowed every 10 days for $100.00. weed eat edge and blow. said he would do it weekly for $80. Three guys usually takes hour and twenty minutes.


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

My boys mow my yard as i sit sip on some shine and point and tell them what they missed.:brew2:


----------



## FoghornLeghorn (Sep 11, 2012)

remi19 said:


> 5 acres mowed every 10 days for *$100.00.* weed eat edge and blow. said he would do it weekly for $80. *Three guys usually takes hour and twenty minutes.*


4 man hours for $100? I'd say you're getting a pretty good deal. He doesn't realize it, but he's actually paying you...


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

FoghornLeghorn said:


> [/B]
> 
> Believe it or not, there are tons of people who value quality, knowledge and customer service over price.
> 
> ...


So in order to be "grown up" you must pay more than 25 bucks?............uh oh i'm in trouble.:doowapsta


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

FoghornLeghorn said:


> 4 man hours for $100? I'd say you're getting a pretty good deal. He doesn't realize it, but he's actually paying you...


There you go again knocking your competition trying to make yourself appear surperior again. sad3sm From this point I am paralleling you to a herpetic lesion...You might disappear for awhile, but sooner or later you will rear your ugly head. I bet you can't resist can you.  Valtrex cannot help with your rival bashing either.


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

blk jck 224 said:


> there you go again knocking your competition trying to make yourself appear surperior again. Sad3sm from this point i am paralleling you to a herpetic lesion...you might disappear for awhile, but sooner or later you will rear your ugly head. I bet you can't resist can you.  valtrex cannot help with your rival bashing either.


lmfao!


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

FoghornLeghorn said:


> 4 man hours for $100? I'd say you're getting a pretty good deal. He doesn't realize it, but he's actually paying you...


Still tearing down folks. You're so pitiful it's entertaining in a sympathetic sort of way.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

This thread is still going?????????????

LOL!!!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> There you go again knocking your competition trying to make yourself appear surperior again. sad3sm From this point I am paralleling you to a herpetic lesion...You might disappear for awhile, but sooner or later you will rear your ugly head. I bet you can't resist can you.  Valtrex cannot help with your rival bashing either.


Is that how you treat your lawn herpes?


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

DCAVA said:


> This thread is still going?????????????
> 
> LOL!!!


It might rival the beaver thread before too long. LMAO!!!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

jtupper said:


> It might rival the beaver thread before too long. LMAO!!!


lol!

Well, FoghornLeghorn u got u some free advertising here on 2Cool!! :fish:


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Post a pic of the places spending 20 grand for yard work a month!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

InfamousJ said:


> Is that how you treat your lawn herpes?


Yup...Scotts has a Viral Protection For Southern Grasses..It will help stop outbreaks! :fish:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Shin-Diggin said:


> Post a pic of the places spending 20 grand for yard work a month!


This is one of them...










Oh Chit...I'm paying for it! :headknock


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

FoghornLeghorn said:


> 4 man hours for $100? I'd say you're getting a pretty good deal. He doesn't realize it, but he's actually paying you...


So your paying your guys more than $25/hour to cut grass???? Someones getting the raw end of the deal, not gonna say who though. I thought chick fille paid their employees good. lol turns out lawn and garden is going to be the new oil and gas!

Not knocking you at all. Congrats on your buisness if your doing good. Thats the American dream. If people will pay it, that's how much its worth. Free market. So hats off to you.


----------



## FoghornLeghorn (Sep 11, 2012)

July Johnson said:


> So in order to be "grown up" you must pay more than 25 bucks?............uh oh i'm in trouble.:doowapsta


*thats not what I said. I pay taxes, $1mil WC, unemployment, $5mil liability insurance, $2mil commercial auto policy. I'm a certified Irrigator, certified Applicator, certified Pest applicator. I've taken the time and effort to develop myself and to be excellent at what I do.

That makes me a real "grown up" company. I run things like an adult would run a company, not like a fly-by-night halfass company. If I wanted to cut corners, then I'm sure I could cut your yards for $20 no problem
In no way did I say you as a customer weren't an adult because you wouldn't pay more than $25. *



Bozo said:


> Still tearing down folks. You're so pitiful it's entertaining in a sympathetic sort of way.


*Ouch!

I was honestly telling the guy he was getting a hell of a deal. Whether or not our vendors know how to price their work is really not your problem*



Blk Jck 224 said:


> There you go again knocking your competition trying to make yourself appear surperior again. sad3sm From this point I am paralleling you to a herpetic lesion...You might disappear for awhile, but sooner or later you will rear your ugly head. I bet you can't resist can you.  Valtrex cannot help with your rival bashing either.


*Yes, a herpes sore. A herpes sore that pays his dues and contributes to our economy/tax base/cares about his employees quality of life. Yea, I'm a real POS.

I've been the $20/yard lawn boy. It was terrible. I never had money for good equipment, to fix flat tires, to fill my truck all the way instead of putting $20 of gas, to buy edger blades or weedeater string etc. All I knew was desperation and poverty.

After I went to rehab and kicked my drug habit, I realized I had been living a mediocre life driven by 100 forms of fear. I learned that I didn't have to live the rest of my life struggling with $20 lawns.

I don't bash rivals. The $20 guy is not my competition or my rival...
*


----------



## Oso Blanco (Oct 17, 2010)

I mowed my own grass for years. I have always had at least three places to mow like I do now. I have my home in NB a weekend house in Rockport and property in Aransas Pass. I gave up mowing 4 years ago and it was the best thing I ever did. No more weekends at home because I need to mow. No more mowing at Rockport as soon as I show up and no more special trips to AP because the HOA called. Free at last free at last. 1/2 acre mowable home area $60, 1/3 acre empty lot in AP $50 and a small city lot RP with home on it $25.


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

Oso Blanco said:


> I mowed my own grass for years. I have always had at least three places to mow like I do now. I have my home in NB a weekend house in Rockport and property in Aransas Pass. I gave up mowing 4 years ago and it was the best thing I ever did. No more weekends at home because I need to mow. No more mowing at Rockport as soon as I show up and no more special trips to AP because the HOA called. Free at last free at last. 1/2 acre mowable home area $60, 1/3 acre empty lot in AP $50 and a small city lot RP with home on it $25.


$25?!!!!! what? so it ain't so!!!! oooohh man.....your in trouble just wait til the yard monitor catches you.


----------



## whiskey1 (May 8, 2014)

Froghorn, do your lawnmowers have swangas?


----------



## FoghornLeghorn (Sep 11, 2012)

whiskey1 said:


> Froghorn, do your lawnmowers have swangas?


My mowers don't have wheels.

Since I'm so overpriced and have ripped my customers off for so long, we were actually able to afford a fleet of hovercraft and had them retrofitted with lawnmower blades.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Im kinda in the same boat as foghorn.....i wouldnt mow, weedeat, blow, and edge a yard for anything close to $25 if it was my form of income.

My little strip of grass at my business was quoted at $50 last week by a company that just dropped by looking for business. I push mow it and can be done with everything within an hour if i go slow. I brought my zero turn to my store a few weeks ago and it wasnt even wide enough for one pass....thats how small of an area it is. I know they are in business to make a profit and more power to them.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Pistol58 said:


> For $150 a week, I could have the tractor paid off in no time! :brew2:
> 
> Here is another reason I do my own lawn.


I absolutely love that picture and all it represents, BUT (and you knew there was a but coming) I almost took the side of my wife's face off with a golf ball size rock the other day. It was the first time I've ever had a close call like that, and I can assure you in the future no person (or dog) will be in the yard unless they are the ones pushing the mower. Not trying to get in anyone's business, but it missed low by a few inches maybe and then grazed her shoulder before it hit the brick wall and sounded like a rifle shot when it hit. I'd hate to see your future yard boy go down before he has a chance to earn his keep!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

FoghornLeghorn said:


> My mowers don't have wheels.
> 
> Since I'm so overpriced and have ripped my customers off for so long, we were actually able to afford a fleet of hovercraft and had them retrofitted with lawnmower blades.


:sarcasm This post was dripping with sarcasm.....So if your pattern continues as it has, your next post will be back to ripping on the $25 yard husslers.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Bastrop - 2/3 acre, $75 for mow, blow and go
Jamaica Beach - double lot is $65 and includes weeding the beds. 

I would like to have one of those hovercraft lawnmowers though. The ride on kind.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Back to the original question of "how much would you pay"; I'd pay 75 to a 100 bucks for the right person to show up so that I could fire him halfway through their first visit.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

25 bucks is the going rate in areas with high hispanic populations. Its how they give back to society.


----------



## Oso Blanco (Oct 17, 2010)

*It is an industry problem!!*



FoghornLeghorn said:


> My mowers don't have wheels.
> 
> Since I'm so overpriced and have ripped my customers off for so long, we were actually able to afford a fleet of hovercraft and had them retrofitted with lawnmower blades.


 At work we have around 20 properties that are contracted out to be mowed. 4 of them I am in charge of. We do a 2 year contract with 3 one year extensions. I sit in on the bid openings and you would be amazed. Everyone is required to have 1,000,000 in insurance, workers comp and a certified payroll. We have 20 + bidders at every opening. About 70% of the bidders are in a tight group with their bids. 20% are about 20% higher than the big group. 10% come in at 30 to 35% less than everyone else. If they can produce references we hire the lowest. It does not always workout but, I am spending our customers money.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

poppadawg said:


> 25 bucks is the going rate in areas with high hispanic populations.


That is pretty much every city in the Nation...LOL...****** is the minority!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Part Timer said:


> *So your paying your guys more than $25/hour to cut grass?*??? Someones getting the raw end of the deal, not gonna say who though. I thought chick fille paid their employees good. lol turns out lawn and garden is going to be the new oil and gas!
> 
> Not knocking you at all. Congrats on your buisness if your doing good. Thats the American dream. If people will pay it, that's how much its worth. Free market. So hats off to you.


He didn't say that. Also, the $100 was for the job. Now, factor in equipment rates and such, that $25 an hour just almost halved. The jobs aren't payed on man hours alone.
I agree with Foghorn, that guys is almost, or is, getting payed for his lawn care.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Now this has become a race thing. Come on guys.......focus.


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

25 bucks here guess our hisanics followed us with no increase to the new house.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

spurgersalty said:


> He didn't say that. Also, the $100 was for the job. Now, factor in equipment rates and such, that $25 an hour just almost halved. The jobs aren't payed on man hours alone.
> I agree with Foghorn, that guys is almost, or is, getting payed for his lawn care.


He used the term "man hour" that's why i broke it down too that. Yes, i realize how rates per hour work and i understand the mark up. If he thought $25 for a "man hour" was a absolute steal, that means he is charging A LOT higher than that, which would mean he is either pocketing a much larger sum than half (which like i said before, that's great for him) or he is paying his guys a lot more.

If it were split down the middle as you described and foghorn is, lets say for an easy example, charging $50/"man hour"(which would be A LOT more than the other guy). That would mean he is paying his guys $25/hr.

Although he didn't say it, that is kind of what he implied. All they were doing was mowing, weed eating, and blowing. Lets be frank, those task shouldn't be paid more than $10-15/hour. $15 being a stretch.


----------



## FoghornLeghorn (Sep 11, 2012)

The cheapest residential account I have is for a personal friend @ $41.86/man hour. Odd number, but that's what it works out to. The next ones are about $69.77/man hour. This is why I only have a few residential accounts. The others guys have set the bar so low, that it's not even worth it to pursue them.

Cheapest commercial is about $76/man hour, then $88.46/hr. Biggest client is $104.06/man hour.

Cheapest paid employees, $14.50/hr, highest paid $19.50


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

FoghornLeghorn said:


> The cheapest residential account I have is $41.86/man hour. Odd number, but that's what it works out to. The next ones are about $69.77/man hour. This is why I only have a few residential accounts. The others guys have set the bar so low, that it's not even worth it to pursue them.
> 
> Cheapest commercial is about $76/man hour, then $88.46/hr. Biggest client is $104.06/man hour.
> 
> Cheapest paid employees, $14.50/hr, highest paid $19.50


Would it be cheaper if you hired women...What would those figures be in women hours?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Would it be cheaper if you hired women...What would those figures be in women hours?


You already have a job?


----------



## FoghornLeghorn (Sep 11, 2012)

I'd cut the pay in half, but women take twice as long to do anything, so it really wouldn't be any cheaper.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

InfamousJ said:


> You already have a job?


Yeah...I was thinking of pimping out the Old Lady to Foghorn on the weekends though. :work:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Would definitely cover the beer bill, maybe even the hot tub bill


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

poppadawg said:


> 25 bucks is the going rate in areas with high hispanic populations. Its how they give back to society.


Nope. My area is probably 90% white. You can't even rent a house for less then a grand. House across the street rents for $1400. 
Just a very competitive market. Plenty of people that don't want to mow their yards. I have 5/8 of an acre and don't mind mowing a bit. Zero turn John deere.


----------



## natureboy3002 (Jan 2, 2011)

I have a couple for 40 to 45 and my big one for 225 twice a month. I l ok very the extra money. They've almost paid off the new bad boy zero turn I bought and trailer to haul it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

devil1824 said:


> Nope. My area is probably 90% white. You can't even rent a house for less then a grand. House across the street rents for $1400.
> Just a very competitive market. Plenty of people that don't want to mow their yards. I have 5/8 of an acre and don't mind mowing a bit. Zero turn John deere.


dang... $1400 a month for renting a house?


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

devil1824 said:


> Nope. My area is probably 90% white. You can't even rent a house for less then a grand. House across the street rents for $1400.
> Just a very competitive market. Plenty of people that don't want to mow their yards. I have 5/8 of an acre and don't mind mowing a bit. Zero turn John deere.


 Its a rare occasion to see a white man lawn service mowing a lawn in our neighborhood. My neighbor did have one for awhile. I don't think I have seen one since.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

InfamousJ said:


> dang... $1400 a month for renting a house?


I don't understand it either. My only guess is bad credit prevents these people from buying. I got to know the old owners pretty well, they wanted to keep the house and let another company deal with the renters. Working out well so far. The people renting it have very good careers. The dude has his own construction company and the hot wife is a R.N. nurse.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

FoghornLeghorn said:


> I'd cut the pay in half, but women take twice as long to do anything, so it really wouldn't be any cheaper.


I don't think you wanna do that


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

devil1824 said:


> I don't understand it either. My only guess is bad credit prevents these people from buying. I got to know the old owners pretty well, they wanted to keep the house and let another company deal with the renters. Working out well so far. The people renting it have very good careers. The dude has his own construction company and the hot wife is a R.N. nurse.


 A few of the houses in my neighborhood are rentals also, going for more or less the same rate. It is a fairly new neighborhood, we bought our house 7 yrs. ago. Lawn guys down here are cheap, prolly since there is so much competition, I have had the yard done, edged and blown for $30.

I just enjoy doing my own yardwork whenever I can. Most of the folks in the neighborhood pay others, but there are several that cut their own yards....


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

FoghornLeghorn said:


> I'd cut the pay in half, but women take twice as long to do anything, so it really wouldn't be any cheaper.


Do you do flower beds?


----------



## Redfishslayer (Jan 12, 2005)

2.5 acres all San Augustine Grass... Mowed, edged, trimmed, and drives/porches/walkways blown and cleaned... $45 weekly during summer and only done when they think it needs it. Crew of four or five knock it out in 30min. My Free Time on Weekends = Priceless!!!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Redfishslayer said:


> 2.5 acres all San Augustine Grass... Mowed, edged, trimmed, and drives/porches/walkways blown and cleaned... $45 weekly during summer and only done when they think it needs it. Crew of four or five knock it out in 30min. My Free Time on Weekends = Priceless!!!


That's a pretty good deal right there!


----------



## houtxfisher (Sep 12, 2006)

That's a GREAT deal. I have 3 acres - mowed, trimmed, edged and blown (he uses my ZTR) costs me $90.


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

Die thread die!!!


----------



## FoghornLeghorn (Sep 11, 2012)

Blackjack called me a herpes lesion in the thread, and it accidentally infected the thread. It keeps coming back!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

FoghornLeghorn said:


> Blackjack called me a herpes lesion in the thread, and it accidentally infected the thread. It keeps coming back!


LOL!! :dance:


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

$50 a month mowed, edged, blown and raked if needed and they perform the service every two weeks.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

FoghornLeghorn said:


> Blackjack called me a herpes lesion in the thread, and it accidentally infected the thread. It keeps coming back!


Them are love blisters baby! :bounce:


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

he would call his own son a herpes lesion, so you're not that special for it.


----------

